# URGENT! Please help! Peachfaced lovebird with diarrhoea!!



## solittletime (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all, I'm kind of new here but I'll be eternally gratefully if you could help me out here.I have a beautiful 1 yr 8 mths old peach-faced lovebird.Her name is Rainbow, and she's gotta be the craziest, funniest and weirdest bird ever. Recently, she started having diarrhoea.The diarrhoea goes on and off. Some days she's fine, somedays she's not.Her diet consists of a great seed mixture, cuttlebone , water, and the occassional apple,e.t.c. Now I have withheld the fruits because of her diarrhoea. Rainbow loves to eat paper too..after she started having diarrhoea i immediately removed the paper that lined the cage bottom.But still, the diarrhoea persisted.It has been going on for weeks. But strangely, Rainbow does not seem to be bothered by it.She is, if its even possible, more lively, nippy, noisy.Her appetite is great and there is no weight loss.But what is causing the diarrhoea, and how can I help her??

p.s/ A vet is out of the question for me..please help!!


Here is the little gem:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry for your problems with your lovebird, but this is a pigeon list .. we are not experts on lovebirds. Why are you not on a lovebird list?

Your picture didn't come thru, by the way.

Terry


----------



## solittletime (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you for replying..
here is the url for your viewing..
I'm sorry..the picture showed up on my computer though...

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5997/466/1600/cute%20button.jpg

I'm really quite desperate for help that's why I posted here..at the 'Other birds' section..

With any luck, someone who deals with lovebirds will come along..

God bless.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Your link to the photo(s) still isn't working for me. You need to be keeping your bird warm, stress free, and hydrated .. and SEE A VET .. you have a small hookbill and not a pigeon. Please don't put us in the position of having to try and "guess" about your bird. Get it the help it needs to start with.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't get your link, I think it might be the one that allows you to edit your page. If you log out of wherever your photos are, then find them as a visitor and send that link it might work.

I agree that you need to consult a vet that has experience of lovebirds. Although your bird doesn't have the appearance of being ill all birds are fragile and can go downhill bvery quickly. However, I have a book on homeopathic remedies for birds that might identify a remedy that will help in the interim.

Can you describe the poops? eg colour, frequency, how they come out (I have just had a pigeon with diarrhea that came out like a stream from a tap!).

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is it possible to find a vet who will only run a fecal? That shouldn't cost too much.
Otherwise it is very tough to make a diganosis and treat successfully.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi solittletime, 


Well of course little 'Rainbow' is a pretty small Bird with a fast metabolism, and has less lee-way than large Bird would if something is going wrong healthwise. She is relatively more 'delicate', and if things are going to slide sideways, they will probably do so faster then they would if she were larger.

Diarrhea is supposed to mean fecal matter which is liquified instead of solidified...and in Birds of course, their pee needs to be distinguished from this, especially in instances where they are passing Urine which is too watery.

So, her problem might not be diarrhea, but something effecting her Kidneys, or some low grade illness or infection which is either effecting her so her Kidneys are compromised, or so her Intestines are...so, you need to look carefully at her poops to determine which component is the watery one.

But even still, there is no way anyone could guess much about this from 'here'...


She may have had certain back-ground germs or parasites from before you got her, which never bothered her till now, and or which are getting out of hand for some reason instead of being merely easy going symbiotes.


You should see about finding a kindly Avian Vet somewhere within driving distance, even if it takes a while making patient calls and pleading your case to sympathetic receptionists...use your head, find a way to work it...and talk with them about your occasional need for their services and see about them letting you get by for a reduced fee or for volenteer work for them or whatever deals can be made. If money is your impediment here on the 'Vet' issue...

As well as see if there are any Love Bird internet forums where people can share notes and information and personal experience for your Species.


If this was a Pigeon, I would start them on ACV-Water...

And probably 'Berimax'...

I would Worm them...then worm them again in nine days or ten...

I would make sure they get outside fresh air and real outside direct Sinshine now and then...

And see how it goes...

I might start them on a regimin of antibiotics of some kind if I thought they had an enteritis condition ( infections in their intestines...) or infection effecting their Kidneys, and I would maybe get a fecal analysis done before I started any meds...

I would review their Diet also and see if there had been anything left out which may have made them Vitamine or Mineral deficient in some way, and amend that with additional new-to-them Natural foods they will eat, or with suppliments I can add to the foods they will eat...


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## solittletime (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thank you all...*

Thank you all for your quick replies..been busy with my studies...i took her to the bird shop where i purchased her from. and it turns out that her change in droppings was due to her maturing and her change of diet..she's just as sparky as ever. Thank you all, from the bottom of my heart!!


Love,
Clara


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that it was nothing serious!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear the bird is fine!


----------

